# M/V Pride Of Bruge (Norsun)



## Hornelen (Apr 27, 2007)

(Jester) Hi has anyone here worked on the Pride of Bruge 03-05 or other North Sea Ferries


----------



## Leeroy (Nov 9, 2014)

Hello, I've been on her a few times sailing from Hull to Zeebrugge. Beautiful ship...


----------

